# Contractor Quote Question



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If it was me I would just move on. You have to remember that you broke the contract by telling the contractor it’s ok to come back at a future date. I’m sure you paid him off for work completed so the modified contract was paid for in full. 

I realize that you were just trying to be nice by letting him out of a portion of his work but the fact remains is that you started the negotiation for a modified contract. There is not a judge around who would rule in your favor with nothing in writing.

Live and learn, it was a cheap lesson that didn’t cost you a dime. Get another bid and get your work completed before the busy season hits.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> If it was me I would just move on. You have to remember that you broke the contract by telling the contractor it’s ok to come back at a future date. I’m sure you paid him off for work completed so the modified contract was paid for in full.
> 
> I realize that you were just trying to be nice by letting him out of a portion of his work but the fact remains is that you started the negotiation for a modified contract. There is not a judge around who would rule in your favor with nothing in writing.
> 
> Live and learn, it was a cheap lesson that didn’t cost you a dime. Get another bid and get your work completed before the busy season hits.


Nonsense.

Get another quote, sue the guy for the difference, and be done with it.

It’s a brand new system, you are only going to buy one, so you’re not coming back anyway, and service on modern equipment is pretty consistent.
And you probably won’t need any service for the next decade anyway.

So most of the stuff previously replied doesn’t really apply. Now if you are quibbling over $500? Well, it may not be worth it. But since the marketplace has heated up, and prices are rising, it could be several thousand.

You would be suing for “Specific performance”, that is the expectation that he will honor the agreement. He already agreed to come back in the spring and do the job for the quoted price. He’s either going to stand in front of a judge and lie, or he’s going to just give in and do the job. But really in your case, you really just want a cash check for the difference between using him and another guy.

By your words, the issue isn’t the cost of the equipment, but rather, his need to hire someone to do the job.

That falls into the category of his problem, and for like $20, you can ask a judge to clarify that for him.


----------

